
ABC News Anchor Caught on Hot Mic Saying Network Quashed Jeffrey Epstein Story - AndrewBissell
https://www.thedailybeast.com/amy-robach-abc-anchor-caught-on-mic-saying-network-quashed-jeffrey-epstein-story-fretted-access-to-royals
======
netsharc
> She went on to say the network was afraid that running the story would
> prevent interviews with Kate Middleton and and Prince William.

Ah yeah, what every commercial network is afraid of, being cut off from those
viewer-(and ad money)-attracting interviews with the rich, famous and
influential.

When Glenn Greenwald sounded saner* he wrote a lot about the access-hungry
"journalists", apparently then-VP Biden even had a summer party once, and they
all wanted to be invited there. They all wanted to feel they were part of the
ruling elite, instead of challenging them...

* Maybe he still is sane and I'm just being misled by the media?

~~~
kjaftaedi
I think you're heavily underestimating the willingness of media outlets to
kill news stories.

I'd recommend a book called _Into the Buzzsaw_ by Kristina Borjesson (a former
television producer)

In the book she interviews a number of famous news anchors and writers who
recount the censorship that they experienced by the news outlets they worked
for.

------
scohesc
It's a damn shame that it's always the often-coined "alt-right" media sources
that publish these findings - which then get dismissed by many because "oh
they're not reputable, they post scam/sham articles all the time for
attention, etc. etc. etc."

I know quite a few people that would jump on me for sharing a dailybeast link
- while other, well known reputable news companies (like ABC!) hide the same
stories from the general populace because it won't make them money.

~~~
cafard
Sorry, the dailybeast is "alt-right"? Did I miss the next step in the career
of Tina Brown?

